# Hottest Male Celibrities List (Voted by girls)



## SHARK (Mar 8, 2019)

The Hottest Male Celebrities Of All Time


You love your boyfriend (husband? Lucky you!), but then there are these hot celebrity men. You see them and then you maybe forget about your man for two seconds. It's okay. The hotties on this list of Hollywood's hottest men and the most attractive male celebrities in the world just have that...




m.ranker.com





Top 10
Efron
Chris Hemsworth
Channing Tatum
Jensen Ackles
James Franco
Chris Evans
Liam Hemsworth
Ian Somerhalder
Brad Pitt
Johnny Depp


----------



## dogtown (Mar 8, 2019)

Pitt would be higher if it was an earlier decade


----------



## Autist (Mar 8, 2019)

Efron #1 despite manlet status


----------



## dogtown (Mar 8, 2019)

Autist said:


> Efron #1 despite manlet status



JB SLAYER


----------



## Autist (Mar 8, 2019)

dogtown said:


> JB SLAYER


FACE


----------



## dogtown (Mar 8, 2019)

Autist said:


> FACE



Face > all


----------



## Coping (Mar 8, 2019)

Autist said:


> FACE





dogtown said:


> Face > all


----------



## fobos (Mar 8, 2019)

dogtown said:


> JB SLAYER


slaying jbs is the only thing that matters in this life


----------



## dogtown (Mar 8, 2019)

fobos said:


> slaying jbs is the only thing that matters in this life



Meh no the only thing buts it’s a requirement for a good life


----------



## fobos (Mar 8, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Meh no the only thing buts it’s a requirement for a good life


Once I stop attracting jbs I'll just ogremaxxx cus what the fuck is the point


----------



## Lumbersexual (Mar 8, 2019)

Autist said:


> Efron #1 despite manlet status


Just have top 1% face theory. Too bad most short guys are also average.


----------



## KrissKross (Mar 9, 2019)

Benedict Cumberbatch has been on one of those lists.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 9, 2019)

No aziz ansari?


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Mar 9, 2019)

No Leonardo Dicaprio


----------



## androidcel (Mar 9, 2019)

No @FatmanO ?


----------



## dogtown (Mar 9, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> No Leonardo Dicaprio



He’s 11


----------



## androidcel (Mar 9, 2019)

androidcel said:


> No @FatmanO ?


this


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 9, 2019)

No Theo James or Leonardo DiCaprio?? 
Gay list


----------



## theropeking (Mar 9, 2019)

I do also find 2 people of the list VERY attractive.

James Franco & Johnny Depp.


----------



## Nibba (Mar 9, 2019)

Number 11:


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Number 11:
> View attachment 28413


how does it feel to get frame mogged nibba jfl


----------



## Nibba (Mar 9, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> how does it feel to get frame mogged nibba jfl


I just simply can't describe how intimidating he is with his 11" bideltoid


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> I just simply can't describe how intimidating he is with his 11" bideltoid


he says he's going to ukraine to bring a wife from there, imagine he brings her to the UK, marries her, she gets the passport (gets fucked by british chads every week) and then ditches him with halkf his money, this is the most likely scenario, especially russians, theyre battle hardened to scam.


----------



## Nibba (Mar 9, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> he says he's going to ukraine to bring a wife from there, imagine he brings her to the UK, marries her, she gets the passport (gets fucked by british chads every week) and then ditches him with halkf his money, this is the most likely scenario, especially russians, theyre battle hardened to scam.


His life is honestly depressing. Makes me glad I'm not subhuman


----------



## StoicSperg (Mar 9, 2019)

most common feature among all of them: HAIR. Take the norwood pill.Over for balding men


----------



## Dude420 (Mar 9, 2019)

FACE FACE FACE FACE FACE FACE
And all basically the same white face over and over again

Zac Efron is just 5'8 btw.

Face >>> Height

You are a copper if you are only thinking about gymcelling and not envisioning facial surgeries.

Also just be white pill.


----------



## dodt (Mar 9, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Face >>> Height


Its fuckin funny when you write smth in low iq mode


----------



## Dude420 (Mar 9, 2019)

dodt said:


> Its fuckin funny when you write smth in low iq mode



I speak the language of the people.


----------



## heroinfather (Mar 9, 2019)

Ian by far is the best looking there


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Mar 11, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> Ian by far is the best looking there


Idk about by far if we're talkings 80's Depp and 90's Pitt


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 11, 2019)

Strange ....there is no tom cruise .....he also has a top tier face despite not so good height like effron


----------



## heroinfather (Mar 11, 2019)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> Idk about by far if we're talkings 80's Depp and 90's Pitt


cope


----------



## Pex1992 (Mar 11, 2019)

And brad tom and depp are almost of the same age still they managed to come in top ten


----------

